# A Year With Cody



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I adopted Cody a year ago yesterday. I don't know much of his story and he's not talking. I know he was turned into Humane Society, then went into a foster home, and was in two permanent homes (that weren't so permanent) before coming here.

Whereas Tess brings out everyone's need to take care of her, Cody makes everyone smile. He's a daily reminder to approach each new day with enthusiasm, make lots of friends, and HAVE FUN!

I think he's about 3 years old and since I don't know when his actual birthday is, 
...HAPPY BIRTHDAY CODY!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Cody!!!
Hope your day was great!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

A few pictures of Cody through the year...


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday Cody! You sure are a handsome boy!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

More...


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

and more...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Cody!!! arty:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

.....


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CODY!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:Happy Birthday Cody!:whoo:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

He is so photogenic!
Thanks for sharing his year with us~
Happy Birthday Cody!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Jill, it's impossible NOT to smile looking at that cute face. He looks so happy and it shows that you are a good Mom. I do love the "rabbit ears"...lol Thanks for sharing all the great pics.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy BIRTHDAY!!!

Ryan


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday sweet Cody!

View attachment 16379


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Cody!!!!!!! 
Thanks for the peek into Cody's year, Jill!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

What a beautiful boy!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Cody -I think it is perfect that your Birthday be the day you came to your wonderful Mommy!! I love your picutes, you are just to cute!!! 
Kisses, Hugs and belly rubs from the 4 L's and a little d


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday! He's absolutely precious and the pictures are WONDERFUL! I can tell he brings you so much love and joy. :kiss:

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

His photos make me smile. Happy birthday baby.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Cody! He is having such a blast in all the pictures. What a lucky twosome you are.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CODY*


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Cody!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy birthday Cody! Thanks for sharing the pictures of your beautiful boy!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Cody!!!

Jill~ Thank you for sharing Cody's year w/us. He is SO adorable!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Cody!

In the first cluster of pictures there is one with a large brown dog, and I thought - that can't be Cody!! It took many double takes to figure out that Cody is next to the big dog in the lower corner of the picture. At first, I thought - wow - a huge color change in a cream - so unusual!! Duh!!!!! LOL


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy! 
Happy birthday Cody


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jill, those pictures made me smile. I can see cody just wants to have fun. Happy Birthday Cody.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie sends tail wags and lickies to his special friend Cody. 

Cazzie's mom says what beautiful pictures, and how happy she is that Cody and Tess have found their forever home!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Cody....love your pictures...you are so cute!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yay! Cody you are soooo cute! Happy day.


----------

